# San Quintin - Mexico



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some pics from a trip...ENJOY!!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

where did you go that you can catch dorado, largemouth, bonita, macks, and catfish?


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Those are not largemouth - We call them Sand Bass. They are a saltwater species.

Dorado, Yellowtail, White Seabass, Bonita were caught at San Quintin.

Catfish - Caught on our local lake down here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrtas on the catch!!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sand Bass- also known as Calico's- right?

I'll be on the left coast this summer. Maybe we can hook up?


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Sand Bass- also known as Calico's- right?
> 
> I'll be on the left coast this summer. Maybe we can hook up?


Anytime!!!! I'm headed back in San Quintin in two weeks.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

are there regulations in mexico like in the states?


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> are there regulations in mexico like in the states?


Yes and no.

Yes there are regulations, and No they do not follow it.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hustlur said:


> Anytime!!!! I'm headed back in San Quintin in two weeks.


Isn't that a prison


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Isn't that a prison


You are thinking of San Quentin in Northern California.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice ! Looks like great weather and an awesome trip.


----------

